# Why Is The Black Banner/spam Still Here?



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I don't have an iPhone so I'm not using the blocker everyone else has. I thought @beverly said she was going to get rid of this. Does it really help to keep it if everyone has an AD blocker anyway? I've clicked on the spammy ads countless times by accident because they interfere with how the page loads. Please remove! It's interfering with my ability to use the site without become stressed.


----------



## Royalq

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I don't have an iPhone so I'm not using the blocker everyone else has. I thought @beverly said she was going to get rid of this. Does it really help to keep it if everyone has an AD blocker anyway? I've clicked on the spammy ads countless times by accident because they interfere with how the page loads. Please remove! It's interfering with my ability to use the site without become stressed.


Is that what that is? For a while now when I'm scrolling a page (I have a Galaxy s5) I would get this random ad redirect for thinning hair and hair growth stuff. It's very annoying. And when I press back it takes me out the thread and now I have to go back in the thread and find where I left off. It's very frustrating.


----------



## janiebaby

I guess either the ads or the membership fee would need to be raised. I know some people would be OK with paying more but I suspect the fee would need to be readjusted more frequently than we'd expect.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

janiebaby said:


> I guess either the ads or the membership fee would need to be raised. I know some people would be OK with paying more but I suspect the fee would need to be readjusted more frequently than we'd expect.


The least we could get is a confirmation if that is indeed true. We're just being ignored and left to speculate. @beverly said she was going to try to get rid of it and then went ghost as far as I can tell.


----------



## vani

I can't deal with these ads anymore. I love this forum, but these days I visit less and less and it makes me sad.

It's really a shame.


----------



## halee_J

I understand that part of it, but that tricky ad banner that *I inadvertently click on so many times* is such a drag. Could they not just put another type of ad?

 @ the bolded Lol I guess thats the whole point.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

halee_J said:


> I understand that part of it, but that tricky ad banner that *I inadvertently click on so many times* is such a drag. Could they not just put another type of ad?
> 
> @ the bolded Lol I guess thats the whole point.


I thought I was the only one!!! Oh how I can't stand this bar running across my screen. I hit it by accident all the time and that little X does not work to get it off.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@beverly  Hi could this issue ever be resolved?


----------



## natural2008

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I hit it by accident all the time and that little X does not work to get it off.



Thought it was just me.


----------



## natural2008

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I thought I was the only one!!! Oh how I can't stand this bar running across my screen. I hit it by accident all the time and that little X does not work to get it off.



I keep hitting the "x" and nothing. The banner will not go away .


----------



## intellectualuva

Same. I was going to figure out ad blocker for my phone too. It's annoying accidentally hit it and having to hit the back space.


----------



## natural2008

intellectualuva said:


> Same. I was going to figure out ad blocker for my phone too. It's annoying accidentally hit it and having to hit the back space.


It will not go away. I don't don't even know why the littl x is even there. It's really irritating.


----------



## natural2008

Why is the "x" even here if we can't even close the banner ?


----------



## beverly

@Royalq @AdoraAdora24 raadora24 @natural2008 and everyone else if I missed your comments. I apologize for the late response. I am just seeing many of these comments. I am working with Nikos to get these things resolved - hopefully this week. But to answer your question, yes the membership fee would need to go up if we didn't have the ads due to the cost of the hardware and bandwith to maintain this site. Thank you for your patience and support.  I am hoping to switch to another ad solution that is less intrusive.


----------



## natural2008

@beverly-How much would the membership fee have to go up? Heck I accidentally paid twice, lol.  Lat year I paid for two (2016-2018) years and this year I accidentally paid again for one year.  Thank you for working on this banner issue.


----------



## beverly

@natural2008 - thanks for the feedback - and thank you for the feedback again. Nikos and I came up with a plan today, our plans are set to have a new solution with banner ads within 30 days. I think this will be more manageable and less intrusive than the current software that we started to use this year. I will post again here in this thread for feedback once the new ads are up. And if you experience problems once the new ads are up please don't hesitate to let me know. I am here to help you get the best experience possible. Thank you for letting me know that you paid twice. Our payment system is automated, so I didn't personally know. Your subscriptions were overlapping because of  when you made the payments and didn't give you all the time you were owed.  Because I am now aware, I want to give you credit for all of your payments. I just manually adjusted your profile so you now have subscription credit until July 2019 instead July 2018


----------



## natural2008

beverly said:


> @natural2008 - thanks for the feedback - and thank you for the feedback again. Nikos and I came up with a plan today, our plans are set to have a new solution with banner ads within 30 days. I think this will be more manageable and less intrusive than the current software that we started to use this year. I will post again here in this thread for feedback once the new ads are up. And if you experience problems once the new ads are up please don't hesitate to let me know. I am here to help you get the best experience possible. Thank you for letting me know that you paid twice. Our payment system is automated, so I didn't personally know. Your subscriptions were overlapping because of  when you made the payments and didn't give you all the time you were owed.  Because I am now aware, I want to give you credit for all of your payments. I just manually adjusted your profile so you now have subscription credit until July 2019 instead July 2018


@beverly- thank you for my extension from 2018 to 2019 .  Yes ma'am I will keep a look out for the new banner and provide feedback. Thank you and nikos again .


----------



## neeki

Is there ever going to be fixed? I just found myself on "netfind" searching for white hair care.  I thought my phone had a virus for a second. But when I hit the back button, it brought me to LHCF and a scrolling banner ad for white hair care.

I don't mind the other ads, I have even clicked on a few that interested me. But I don't want to tricked or forced into clicking on them.


----------



## MWilson569

I am having the same issue. Very frustrating and takes away from my usual enjoyable experience here.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

I ended up installing a whole new ad blocker browser just to use this site. It's annoying to have to use an entirely new browser but the site is not navigable without it. I'm not against ads, but with the current spam I have no choice but to use the ad blocker to have the site function. *shrug*


----------



## neeki

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I ended up installing a whole new ad blocker browser just to use this site. It's annoying to have to use an entirely new browser but the site is not navigable without it. I'm not against ads, but with the current spam I have no choice but to use the ad blocker to have the site function. *shrug*



I just did this too, and I agree . A separate browser just for this site is annoying. But this has been going on for a while now and doesn't look like it's going to be fixed.


----------



## neeki

Dup


----------



## I Am So Blessed

beverly said:


> @Royalq @AdoraAdora24 raadora24 @natural2008 and everyone else if I missed your comments. I apologize for the late response. I am just seeing many of these comments. I am working with Nikos to get these things resolved - hopefully this week. But to answer your question, yes the membership fee would need to go up if we didn't have the ads due to the cost of the hardware and bandwith to maintain this site. Thank you for your patience and support.  I am hoping to switch to another ad solution that is less intrusive.


Nothing has been resolved even months later. And we still cannot upload pictures from our phones. Nothing has changed.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@beverly still the same black bar. Still error messages when uploading.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

natural2008 said:


> Why is the "x" even here if we can't even close the banner ?


Good question


----------



## SexySin985

I'm having this issue as well. It's a banner at the bottom of the screen and it makes it difficult to scroll while also trying not to click on it.


----------



## natural2008

SexySin985 said:


> I'm having this issue as well. It's a banner at the bottom of the screen and it makes it difficult to scroll while also trying not to click on it.



It’s irritating.


----------



## metro_qt

Royalq said:


> Is that what that is? For a while now when I'm scrolling a page (I have a Galaxy s5) I would get this random ad redirect for thinning hair and hair growth stuff. It's very annoying. And when I press back it takes me out the thread and now I have to go back in the thread and find where I left off. It's very frustrating.


Why is this STILL happening to me in 2020?
do I really pay 6.50 a year for these ads?
I understand if I was a free member...but I've paid for over 14 years now...to keep having these ads interrupt or even shut down my scrolling time on my phone


----------

